# Looking for information on Premier Bottle



## Genuwen1 (May 20, 2011)

Looking for info on this bottle has iron/graphite pontil mark on bottom and is embossed with Premier on shoulder is clear glass. Has seams on both sides all the way to the top of lip.


----------



## epackage (May 20, 2011)

I doubt there is a pontil mark on this bottle, can you post a pic...Jim


----------



## Genuwen1 (May 20, 2011)

Seems to be one I may be mistaken.


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2011)

> Seems to be one I may be mistaken.


 
 Hello Caren,

 Welcome to A-BN, and thanks for bringing your Premier bottle. 

 Looks to be dirt on an Owen's ring scar, at least to me. I'm sure that it's not pontiled.

 You'll notice that it has a crown top. It is bottle made on an automatic bottling machine, or ABM. What is the size?


----------



## Genuwen1 (May 20, 2011)

It is 5 1/2 inches tall. It has bubbles throughout. The dirt seems to be on the inside of the bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2011)

Hey Caren,

 Why is the bottle seeming to go from clear to purply in the second photo? Does it have a slight amethyst tinge?

 It's an early 20th Century salad dressing bottle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Howzit that you have come upon these interesting bottles that you are showing us? You seem to have done some reading of something to be using the terms that you are invoking.

 I'm a fan of backstory, please indulge me.

 You can use Premier dressing to solve Summer Problems, according to Francis H. Leggett & Co.


----------



## Genuwen1 (May 20, 2011)

Hello Surfaceone, I am a novice and am reading as much as I can and learning as I go. The purple picture is because of my camera which has a mind of it's own. The color is actually clear. We have found some of these bottles in landfills and digging on our property and some have been consigned with me in our shop. I happened upon this wonderful site by accident and am enjoying the wealth of information being offered. I hope to pass it on in the future. Thanks so much to everyone who has offered their insight and knowledge. Much appreciated.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 21, 2011)

> Looks to be dirt on an Owen's ring scar, at least to me. I'm sure that it's not pontiled.


I agree, machine made for sure and that's the cut off scar. I agree with a food of some type also. I'm just feeling very agreeable today. Figures, the end of the world today and I finally become nice.
 I like your user name, it's very....real.


----------



## kwalker (May 21, 2011)

Well, it's 6:38 here Eric so I'm guessing there's no show down today. Good thing, I have a party in an hour; I'm not missing a taco bar for the world.


----------

